

Ask HN: Why do you think SRTP/ZRTP usage is not more widespread? - newman314

In light of various eavesdropping activities by various organizations, one would think there would be a much stronger push to adopt and utilize SRTP&#x2F;ZRTP for VoIP much like how SSL is slowly getting cleaned up. But I&#x27;m not seeing much activity in this space and do not know if it&#x27;s a lack of concern or knowledge or both?
======
papaf
I recently looked at providers. For wider adoption, it would be good to use a
ZRTP service to contact normal phones (PSTN).

Silent Circle actually does this:
[https://silentcircle.com/services](https://silentcircle.com/services)

Unfortunately the monthly cost on top of a normal phone contract it too high
for a lot of people (me included). Ideally, it should be as cheap and easy as
Skype and then the crowds will follow.

------
droopyar
SRTP is intercepted so really not important protocol. Silent Circles products
are ALL backdoor, so it is a zero security product. If you want a real good
method, code your own or use opensource protocols

~~~
newman314
Source on Silent Circle being backdoored?

~~~
droopyar
Send me your email so i send you the details. Stay away from silent circle,
else ALL your conversations could be listen and saved and recorded.

~~~
newman314
Try droppoint@spamgoes.in

